
Fomu – An FPGA board that fits inside your USB port - kristianp
https://www.crowdsupply.com/sutajio-kosagi/fomu
======
londons_explore
A bit pricy, but cool idea. The actual FPGA chip at the core of this is only
$4, so paying $40 for a plastic holder and a small circuit board seems a lot!

~~~
milesvp
Just means it’s realistically priced. Typical bill of materials for consumer
electronics is 1/9 to 1/12 the msrp. This allows for ~3x markup for
manufacturer and ~3x markup for store front. Not sure why 3x is such a magic
number, but it seems to be a good target for the last 40 years.

~~~
londons_explore
True, but in this case, the design work is much lower than most products -
just an FPGA hooked up with the recommended schematic and a couple of weeks
work integrating a free CPU core with free tools and a free software stack.

Granted, they might not sell enough of these to pay for even a small amount of
design work.

